# Is this a bolens tiller?



## Jeff0862 (Jul 23, 2006)

I picked this up with several other impliments and was told it went to a Bolens tube frame garden tractor, thanks for any help identifing it


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Doesn't look anything like my old Bolens tiller. But possible it is for a Bolens that is older than mine (1970 model).


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

No it is not for a bolens.


----------



## Jeff0862 (Jul 23, 2006)

Any Idea of what it would go to?


----------



## Priority1 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd bet that Jerome (wilberj) is right on with his call, but it sure looks like it Bolens green paint.

Could it be that Bolens manufactured this tiller for another brand of garden tractor?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It has the same drive and pto box as an old Massey-Ferguson I had.


----------



## Jeff0862 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I looked on e-bay after jhngardner367 said it looks like a Massey-Ferguson and saw one just like it mounted to a tractor. I think the mystery is solved . Now I have to find someone to buy it .Im a cub guy so have no use for it


----------



## Jeff0862 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Massey tiller*

I picked this up with a few other impliments I bought for nmy cub cadets and was told that it went to a Bolens, but after posting it on that fourm one guy said it looked like a Massey -Fergson. Does anyone know what tractors this would fit on?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It can be adapted to a lot of the older machines,including Jacobsen,Ford,MTD,and JohnDeere,if they have a 3-point rear lift hitch.


----------



## Jeff0862 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I don't need it so Im going to list it on CL


----------

